
Measles, mumps and rubella vaccine doesn't cause autism, concludes study of .5m - shawndumas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/03/05/measles-vaccine-doesnt-cause-autism-says-new-decade-long-study-half-million-people/
======
swsieber
I would love to see this report, but with data from the 80s/90s.

Regardless, it's a great step forward to show that vaccines don't currently
cause autism.

